# tchatche - sens, origine, prononciation



## burqagirl

Ce mot est d'origine arabe? C'est n'importe quelle conversation (serieuse, intello) ou toujours simplement une causette (bavardage, etc.)?


----------



## nopal

Bonjour Burqagirl
Pour l'origine je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit arabe , d'autres le diront certainement .
Mais ce n'est pas  n'importe quelle conversation , c'est du vocabulaire d'un langage familier .
Cela qualifie quelqu'un de très volubile ,très  bavard , d'éloquent .

Qui a de la verve était le mot usuel en langue française , en langage soutenu ,au contraire de _tchatche_ .


----------



## Sirène

> C'est n'importe quelle conversation


Oui, on peut tchatcher sur n'importe quel sujet, des séries télévisées aux écrits de Nietszche en passant par la merveilleuse histoire d'amour que l'on vit. 

Le mot _tchatche _lui-même est effectivement, comme le souligne René, un mot familier.

Certains l'emploient aussi pour désigner les conversations que l'on peut avoir sur internet, pour éviter de se servir du mot _chat_ emprunté à l'anglais.


----------



## Aupick

Tu as à moitié raison : le mot tchatche vient -- via l'argot algérois -- de l'espagnol _chacharear_. 

(Sources: Dictionnaire de l'argot français et de ses origines, Larousse; Dictionnaire historique de la langue française, Le Robert)

Deux sources, c'est pas mal, hein?


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Comment est-ce qu'on prononce le mot "tchatche"? Je sais qu'elle est une mot pris du verlan. Merci à tous.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut sun-and-happiness,

On le prononce exactement comme Claire ici. 
(on prononce toutes les lettres. Et je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de verlan mais juste d'un mot d'argot...)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
si c'est du verlan, je ne connais pas le mot "français" correspondant : tchetcha ??? 
"tch" n'est pas un phonème utilisé habituellement en français, c'est sans doute un mot d'origine étrangère.
[…]


----------



## avil

Et bien comment ça c'est du verlan car je croyais depuis toujours que tout ce qui est verlan vient d'un mot français écrit à l'envers?

Je me gourre ou pas?


----------



## itka

Tu ne te trompes pas en ce qui concerne le verlan. Ce sont des mots à l'envers (l'en-vers / ver-lan).
Mais "tchatche" n'est pas un mot verlan. C'est un mot de l'argot pied-noir qui  vient de l'espagnol _"chacharear"_ qui veut dire "bavarder".


----------



## denis_2

Désolé, mais pour moi, tchatche... non, merci! Ça ne m'évoque RIEN d'une autre langue et le verbe tchatcher; difficile à prononcer et ça me fait trop penser au cha-cha-cha! qui n'a évidemment rien avec voir avec le chat, enfin, le tchat! Comme on le sait, le "problème" vient non seulement du début du mot, mais de la fin aussi. On doit prononcer le T sinon il y a risque de confusion avec l'animal, le chat! Il faut penser aux situations de la langue parlée aussi, pas seulement à l'écrit (pas d'italique ou de guillemets possibles à l'oral, bien entendu!!). 
Enfin, je pense que "le tchat" demeure le compromis le plus acceptable. On lui met n'importe quel déterminant devant et on peut le conjuguer aussi (ils tchattent depuis midi) 2 "t"? hum.. tout cela sans ambigüité!

Vous joignez-vous au chat? miaou!

Je comprends que pour les Européens, "la tchatche" peut avoir du sens.. vous mettez le mot au féminin, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## itka

Denis, je crois que tu confonds _la tchatche_ et _le chat'_, or, ce sont deux choses différentes. La première existait bien avant internet et ses bavardages et n'a rien à voir avec le verbe anglais "to chat" !


----------



## denis_2

Merci itka, mais non, je ne confonds pas..  "la tchatche" était (est) du bavardage, du popotin de coin de rue, comme on dirait..
Pourtant j'ai bien vu sur des sites web "tchatche" et "tchatcher" utilisés dans le sens du chat anglais (chatroom, to chat)! J'ai vu aussi "salon de tchatche"!
Il semble donc qu'on ait voulu transféré ce mot sur le net comme substitut pour "chat" anglais (bien que "tchat" soit bien présent aussi). La confusion ou transfert est sur le net et elle vient forcément de certains francophones qui connaissaient "la tchatche". On sait que le tchat n'est pas toujours "que pour bavarder".. plusieurs entreprises, sociétés, etc. offrent l'aide à la clientèle ou la prise de commandes par tchat. Ce n'est plus "la tchatche", évidemment.. Pour un francophone, "tchat/tchatter" n'a pas le sens restrictif qu'ont "tchatche/tchatcher".. plus légers, moins sérieux. D'où la supériorité, à mon avis, de "tchat/tchatter".

Pourquoi on aime toujours compliqué les choses avec le français?
Il suffit de garder "la tchatche/tchatcher" pour le "hors internet" et le "tchat/tchatter" pour la techno. Ça serait une exception (d'écrire un mot comme on le prononce en anglais).. rien à voir avec "écrire djean pour jean ou pidzza, etc.." comme j'ai lu! parce qu'il n'y a pas de confusion possible avec jean, pizza et d'autres mots qui auraient la même graphie (contairement à "chat"). "C'est un nouveau jean?" est univoque; on imagine mal une personne dire: «tu parles d'un nouveau "djiin" ou d'un nouveau "jen?"».
Comme l'a déjà mentionné Nicomon, "[le] clavardage et clavarder" sont déjà utilisés au Québec; si le reste de la francophonie les acceptait, ces deux mots régleraient facilement la question! on pourrait créer des dérivés comme: clavardeur-euse, clavardiste...).


----------



## itka

> Il suffit de garder "la tchatche/tchatcher" pour le "hors internet" et le "tchat/tchatter" pour la techno.


 Oui, mais ça ne se décide pas par décret ! 
Je trouve, en tous cas, que c'est une intéressante rencontre entre deux mots (tchatche et chat) qui n'ont pas de rapport à l'origine, mais qui convergent vers un même sens : bavarder. 
Quant à "clavarder" oui, c'est un joli mot et on l'a adopté depuis un certain temps (n'est-ce pas Nicomon ? ) mais il n'est pas (encore ?) connu en France.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Quant à "clavarder" oui, c'est un joli mot et on l'a adopté depuis un certain temps (n'est-ce pas Nicomon ? )


 Je viens tout juste de découvrir ce message.  Bien d'accord  et je poursuis mon « battage publicitaire ». Bientôt, tout le monde en France dira « clavarder/clavardage » qui est à mon avis nettement plus joli que « tchatter ». 

Je suis par contre étonnée de trouver mon nom sur ce vieux fil soudain réanimé, auquel je n'avais pas participé. 
J'imagine que denis_2  faisait référence à *celui-ci*.


----------



## Budd

Prononciation: French pronunciation dictionary

C'est utile?


----------



## Locape

denis_2 said:


> Merci itka, mais non, je ne confonds pas..  "la tchatche" était (est) du bavardage, du popotin de coin de rue, comme on dirait..
> Pourtant j'ai bien vu sur des sites web "tchatche" et "tchatcher" utilisés dans le sens du chat anglais (chatroom, to chat)! J'ai vu aussi "salon de tchatche"!
> Il semble donc qu'on ait voulu transféré ce mot sur le net comme substitut pour "chat" anglais (bien que "tchat" soit bien présent aussi).


Désolée, mais la tchatche n'est pas que du bavardage, c'est aussi l'aisance à parler, le bagou, la volubilité, le fait de parler beaucoup et sans difficulté. 


> *tchatche *(Larousse)
> nom féminin
> (de l'espagnol _chacharear_, bavarder)
> _familier_ : Bagou volubile


On peut dire que cela vient aussi de l'occitan _chacharronear _(bavarder, causer), très proche de l'espagnol.
Et je n'ai jamais vu 'tchatche' et 'tchatcher' dans le sens anglais, seulement 'tchat' et 'tchatter'. En français européen, ce sont deux choses bien distinctes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quand j'étais adolescent, à Casablanca, nous employions souvent *tchatcher *et *tchatcheur *pour dire de quelqu'un que c'était un vantard, un fanfaron, un baratineur. Le tchatcheur essayait toujours d'en mettre plein les yeux aux autres avec ses prétendus succès et ses fausses prouesses.

Quant à l'origine du terme, *ici* il est dit que Médéric Gasquet Cyrus, maître de conférences à l’Université d’Aix-Marseille et chroniqueur sur France Bleu Provence explique que pour « tchatcheur », « Le mot est “né” à Marseille ; le mot tchatche a circulé du Sud [Provence, Espagne] à l’Afrique du Nord, avant de revenir ici via les Pieds-Noirs. Dans les années 1960-1970, la tchatche [le baratin, le goût et le don de la parole] est associée aux Pieds-Noirs, puis aux Marseillais en raison de la présence massive de Pieds-Noirs à Marseille et dans la région. »


----------

